

Hacker Mentors - EricR23
http://hackermentors.com/

======
Jarred
This looks exciting, but at this point it seems like it's just a mailing list?

The launch page was phrased in a way that makes it sound like as soon as you
enter your email, you'll get access to the service.

~~~
EricR23
Yeah we're still rolling out beta invites. Sorry for the disappointment!
You'll have one soon enough though, don't worry :)

------
cleverjake
I tried to verify my email address, it then said to "enter a value" when I
submitted the confirmation, then when I re-reentered it, it said too many
attempts from this email address.

~~~
EricR23
Please wait 5 minutes and try again. Sometimes it gets throttled. We're using
MailChimp.

~~~
cleverjake
It worked a few minuts later =] Good luck with everything

------
TuaAmin13
I signed up.

I think there should be an "either" option, or at least I hope there's one in
the final product. I have some skills to offer (sysadmin) but lack other
skills (Rails)

------
kaiwetzel
I would have liked the option to select mentor and student, e.g. student of,
say, Common Lisp or ANTLR but proficient enough to mentor in many other areas
:)

------
codesparrow
Looks cool, can't wait to get an invite. I signed up as a mentor. Hope to
teach about Ruby on Rails and CSS.

------
gtklocker
Signed up too.

I can't wait to see what it will be! :)

